# Derelict Aircraft



## hydealfred (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm not going to disclose the location of this site and I have obscured the aircrafts registration markings. I dont think any of these will fly again. 






























































Thanks for looking.


----------



## gingrove (Feb 26, 2012)

Is the Autogyro in shot 7 and 8 the one that they had in the bond film "You only live twice" ? I seem to remember them restoring it in a show called "Salvage squad" years ago


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes all except the 2/3 might fly again but would be dependant on frame and engine hours The rest would be highly unlikely and been used for spares, nice and good call on the reg markings as these still belong to someone


----------



## strokesboy21 (Feb 27, 2012)

very nice pics buddy i went to one of these in cornwall with navy aircraft was good


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Good stuff. Loving the autogyro. I'd love one of those.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 27, 2012)

Great pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## hydealfred (Feb 27, 2012)

strokesboy21 said:


> very nice pics buddy i went to one of these in cornwall with navy aircraft was good



That would be here I would think ? 

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16187[/ame]


----------

